# progress picures



## fishy007 (Dec 27, 2009)

sorry if the 2nd pictures not very clear my proper camera ended up in the red sea...

anyway been dieting 7 weeks now lost 14lbs just thought id post some pics up i think ive still got another 5-6lbs too loose????


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

that's great mate.. well done..


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Awesome for 7 weeks bud... reps:thumb:


----------



## fishy007 (Dec 27, 2009)

sorry ive been dieting 7 weeks but theres 17 weeks between photos..cheers fellas


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Are they abs I see?


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

You actually look bigger in the 2nd photo. Amazing considering you lost a stone.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Always Injured said:


> Are they abs I see?


nah is a body suit his wearing .. :whistling:


----------



## fishy007 (Dec 27, 2009)

Always Injured said:


> You actually look bigger in the 2nd photo. Amazing considering you lost a stone.


mite be the 500mg per week of test e ive had during that 17 weeks :whistling:

im so **** at explaining myself im actually 11lbs heavier in the second photo mate

jan- 13st 10lbs (1st photo)

april- 16st

may 14st 7lbs (2nd photo)

im only counting this as 14lbs fat loss as the 1st 2weeks i lost 7lbs obviosly water of lowering the carbs alot.....

anybody got any ideas on bf i know its hard to tell from 1 picture


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

sizar said:


> nah is a body suit his wearing .. :whistling:


I didn't realise I could click on the photo to get a closer view when making that comment smart ass.


----------



## fishy007 (Dec 27, 2009)

sizar said:


> nah is a body suit his wearing .. :whistling:


shhh dont tell everone


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

looking good mate, great transformation in that time.


----------



## fishy007 (Dec 27, 2009)

bry1979 said:


> looking good mate, great transformation in that time.


cheers mate still got a long way to go.. im one of these people thats never satisfied with progress


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

well done mate nice change .


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

Gd effort dude, keep it up =)


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good changes mate, keep it up, how much longer you looking to diet for?


----------



## fishy007 (Dec 27, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> good changes mate, keep it up, how much longer you looking to diet for?


another 26 days of dieting mate then im away to turkey for 2 weeks and im gunna have an absolute blow out coz im craving food so bad...

wanna try and get the rest of me stomach in thats if i have the bottom 2 im not sure... i dont ever wanna go above 12% bf ever again im just gunna lean bulk and have a cheat evening on a sat.. plan on having 3 month of the gear then gunna do a 12 week sus cycle


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

Good progress.

Whats the diet like mate?


----------



## spermbunny (Apr 6, 2010)

awsome pregress dude. i would be interestede to hear your typical days diet and training regime


----------



## fishy007 (Dec 27, 2009)

spermbunny said:


> awsome pregress dude. i would be interestede to hear your typical days diet and training regime


06.15 wake up

06.20-06.50 treadmill at 6mph solid for 30 mins its a moderate jog

07.00 50g of protein shake with peanut butter

10.00 tin of tuna

12.00 sweet pototoe or rice (250g) 300g chicken (cooked weight) brocolli

15.00 50g protein shake and bannana

16.30-17.30 gym or exercise bike depending on what day

18.00 50g protein shake with peanut butter

20.30 300g chicken plus veg

22.45 50g protein shake

this is my daily diet sometimes i skip the carbs on dinner meal aswell depends how i feel.. have a refuel day on a sat when i will usually have pitta breads with chicken plus rice with all meals n a backed pototoe.. plus have a handful of nuts in the evening and a low fat yougurt

i do cardio twice a day on tues,thurs and saturday

i go to the gym on

mon-shoulders-abs

wed-chest-tris

fri-back-bis

sun-chest and either abs/bis/ or tris depending on what i feel needs hit 2x that week

you may notice i try and hit each body part twice on shoulder day i will chuck in a couple of sets of shrugs at the end for trapps.. this whole pgm was designed was just to look half decent on holliday i will be changing it when i get back to include legs,traps etc

any criticism or advice is more than welcome


----------



## silver-nitrate (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice work m8 looking good


----------



## fishy007 (Dec 27, 2009)

silver-nitrate said:


> Nice work m8 looking good


cheers fella


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Good work there. Nice change indeed.


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

I was so pi$$ed off with myself when i read 7 weeks.

Then i read 17 weeks and i was like 'whew!'

Then i read test e and i was 'woo hoo!'

Started to feel like there was no way to progress as a natty thirty sumthing.

Anyway, good job mate. Got yourself sorted in plenty of time for your holidays


----------



## fishy007 (Dec 27, 2009)

EssexMalRider said:


> I was so pi$$ed off with myself when i read 7 weeks.
> 
> Then i read 17 weeks and i was like 'whew!'
> 
> ...


wish i had the patience to do it natty mate but i just havent.. i think it makes you train harder when your on gear as it helps you mentally not only physically but at the end of the day its only a supplement in my opinion


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

what sort of timescales between the 2 pics mate?


----------



## fishy007 (Dec 27, 2009)

Cliff said:


> what sort of timescales between the 2 pics mate?


just over 4 months mate


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

fishy007 said:


> wish i had the patience to do it natty mate but i just havent.. i think it makes you train harder when your on gear as it helps you mentally not only physically but at the end of the day its only a supplement in my opinion


Even if I decided I wanted to do a cycle, I dont think it would be so easy to come by here, and I hate to think what the consequences would be if you got caught in possession.


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

thats what hard work, dedication and clean diet can do : - brilliant mate !


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Great progress mate


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

fishy007 said:


> just over 4 months mate


Amazing.. :thumbup1:


----------



## fishy007 (Dec 27, 2009)

cheers fellas it all started cos my wifes sister called me puny haha i thought il show her


----------



## Omen (Mar 26, 2009)

Was she talking about yer ...? 

Great progress. Reps!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

fishy007 said:


> any criticism or advice is more than welcome


What kind of criticism can you possibly give with progress pics like that.


----------

